# Rabbit Box!



## bighunter23 (Dec 6, 2008)

What is the best bait to bait a rabbit box with?


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Dec 6, 2008)

I use Alphalpha cubes


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Dec 6, 2008)

i use onions in some of my boxes and apple slices in others and alphalpha cubes in others with the onions you dont have to worry about them opossums and rabbits love them i set over 20 boxes on about 30 acres get most of my rabbits with onions


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2008)

You don't need to bait rabbit boxes...Ive never baited a single on in my life and I wore out some rabbits when I was a kid...You just gotta know where to set them.


----------



## evan gourley (Dec 7, 2008)

a slice of apple with a dash of vanilla extract on it


----------



## 30 06 (Dec 7, 2008)

Do yall use home made boxes? As a kid I used to make my own rabbit boxes and bated them with  apple slices.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2008)

Where can I get one of these or do you have directions for making one?


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 7, 2008)

If you bait it with apples, instead of having a rabbit box you may have a possum box!


----------



## Little Rabbit (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't bait my rabbit boxes ,


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 7, 2008)

polecat said:


> If you bait it with apples, instead of having a rabbit box you may have a possum box!



Exactly.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 7, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

i take my boxies up every year when I catch 50 rabbits, save a few for next year.

I have caught 42 this season, I eat the apples and use absolutely Nothing In them, they go in the box for shelter, on these cold wet nights, caught 4 last night.

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## aceheart1976 (Dec 7, 2008)

i would love to see one of these boxe. might have to build me a few


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 7, 2008)

aceheart1976 said:


> i would love to see one of these boxe. might have to build me a few



This should help. Simply a box made from 1x8s. It has a trigger towards the back of the box.The trigger and door are connected by a rod that has a pivot point towards the center. Once the rabbit hits the trigger the weight of the door causes it to drop. Someone had some better instructions on here, search rabbit box.


http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww10/


----------



## deerslayer123 (Dec 7, 2008)

do i need a trapers licence to set my boxes out?


----------



## dirtroad (Dec 7, 2008)

deerslayer123 said:


> do i need a trapers licence to set my boxes out?



Yep!Unless you are a Senior Citizen or a kid.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> This should help. Simply a box made from 1x8s. It has a trigger towards the back of the box.The trigger and door are connected by a rod that has a pivot point towards the center. Once the rabbit hits the trigger the weight of the door causes it to drop. Someone had some better instructions on here, search rabbit box.
> 
> 
> http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww10/



Thats about how I built all of mine.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Dec 8, 2008)

*DR Rabbit Boxes*

I use a box like Daddy Rabbit makes Here a Pic hope it helps


----------



## Redbow (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish we had enough rabbits here to trap in the boxes,,I used to set them when I was a kid ! 

I always used apple slices for bait !


----------



## Paddle (Dec 8, 2008)

deerslayer123 said:


> do i need a trapers licence to set my boxes out?



No you don't need a trapping licence.

A trapping licence don't cover rabbits anyways. 

I called the DNR on this a few years ago when my son and I were setting some out on our hunting lease. I was cover under the law. If you lease or own the property your okay. Call and have them send you a copy of the law that covers rabbit boxes.

 Here are some plans from Backwoods 
- http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/sanders64.html


----------



## Corey (Dec 8, 2008)

They plans for backwoods box is the same way my 
grandad tought me..Onions from the garden is what  
he always used.


----------



## Paddle (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's another link- 

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/Documents/148.pdf


----------

